# How do I make new Folder with full Read/Write permissions?



## mindbend (Dec 19, 2003)

We have a small LAN. We use an iMac as a fake file server (file sharing on). When we make a new folder on the iMac, the rest of us can't do anything with it because it's Read Only for others by default. How can I have the iMac make new folders default to full Read and Write for everyone?

Thanks.

Also, we have the iMac's documents partition set to Ignore Ownership, so I'm confused as to why it should even matter what the permissions are, since they shold be ignored anyway, right?


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 20, 2003)

Im not super awesome with unix, ive only been using it for a little over a year now, and until i got my mac i didnt use it all that much. However i think this may fix you up, if not someone tell me im wrong. Im not gonna get super into this but, basically you can set permissions for each folder and file to allow read write execute for the Owner, Owners group, and other users. You do this with the chmod command. Numbers are used to create the amount of permissions set on each file. If you want to know how to figure out the numbers and stuff, do a search on google. ill just tell you what you probably need to do in this case.

A few permissions that you might want to consider are 755 and 777, 755 will allow everyone to read and execute but only the owner may change the file. 777 allows everyone to read write and execute.

so if you want everyone to be able to read a folder and write to it, you would run this command in terminal

chmod 777 "foldername

uh, hope that helps that was a lot longer than i was planning on.


----------



## bogomips (Dec 20, 2003)

You could install Sharepoints - it will give better control of file/folder permissions.

The default permission for files/folders created are read and write for the owner and read only for the group.
The only way to change this behavior is to go and edit /etc/rc.common, but unless you know your unix stuff, you should stick with Sharepoints (I think it's freeware, but can't remember)


Kind regards
Bogomips


----------



## mindbend (Dec 22, 2003)

Our preferred solution ended up being TinkerTool.

In the permission tab simply turn off the read/write check boxes.

Perfectly simple.


----------



## glemme (Dec 27, 2003)

Check out the man page for "umask" I think what you need is in that page..
(or just type in "sudo umask 0000" on the imac and problem should be solved)

/glemme


----------



## tk4two1 (Dec 29, 2003)

so does either of these solutions give new folders within the parent the same full read/write permissions?


----------



## mindbend (Dec 29, 2003)

tk4two1,

The TinkerTool option indeed allowed us to have fully wide open Read/Write for an entire volume and all its subfolders. Perfect solution.

I imagine the other command line things work as well, I just prefer to avoid the command line unless I absolutely have to use it.

TinerkTool>>>>
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11967


----------

